# wrong



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This is in a lighting catalog, and its not legal.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

What catalog? I've been looking for one of those. I think it's just showing it's purpose. It looks like the trans can be direct wire anyway


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jakeparr said:


> What catalog? I've been looking for one of those. I think it's just showing it's purpose. It looks like the trans can be direct wire anyway


Yeah maybe so, but i bet some homeowners have mimmicked that.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Enlighten me, why not... is it dimmer controlling a recep instead of the fixture directly?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Enlighten me, why not... is it dimmer controlling a recep instead of the fixture directly?


Yeah. Its not legal to dim a receptacle. All the power supplues inthis book are corded.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

seems they need a consultant McClary.....~CS~


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah. Wrong.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> Enlighten me, why not... is it dimmer controlling a recep instead of the fixture directly?


2011 NEC
*404.14(E) Dimmer Switches. *
General-use dimmer switches shall
be used only to control permanently installed incandescent
luminaires unless listed for the control of other loads and
installed accordingly.


....


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

how did u quote nec like that?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> how did u quote nec like that?


Celtic has mad skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> how did u quote nec like that?
> 
> 
> BBQ said:
> ...


Its true ya know.
Not only because you read it on the interweb, but because it says so over my picture

:thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> how did u quote nec like that?


Nec Pdf. You can purchase them at NFPA or become a NECA member.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The "search" feature is awesome. :thumbsup:

I know that dimming outlets is a violation, but I always forget what Article:










...find it...copy and paste it here.



2011 NEC said:


> *404.14(E) Dimmer Switches. *
> General-use dimmer switches shall
> be used only to control permanently installed incandescent
> luminaires unless listed for the control of other loads and
> installed accordingly.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

i looked at it and saw " nec said" i had to do a dbl take!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*single*

what if it was a single twistlock rec. ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah. Wrong.


Boy, your killing it tonite., another great post.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Boy, your killing it tonite., another great post.


Very informative..:laughing:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I would say 90% of his posts lately offer up no useful information. Mostly flaming cletis, Harry, or B4t. I think he's pissed about something?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> The "search" feature is awesome. :thumbsup:
> 
> I know that dimming outlets is a violation, but I always forget what Article:
> 
> ...


Celtic How did you take the screen shot of your NEC page from your PC?:blink:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> ... How did you take the screen shot of your NEC page from your PC?:blink:


I used PC PAINT for this shot of your post:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jakeparr said:


> What catalog? I've been looking for one of those. I think it's just showing it's purpose. It looks like the trans can be direct wire anyway


http://www.nslusa.com/ledbrite.html


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> what if it was a single twistlock rec. ?


:wallbash:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Celtic How did you take the screen shot of your NEC page from your PC?:blink:


I don't know how he did it, but I learned something a few years ago that is pretty neat. If you hit CTRL/PRNT (at the same time) a copy of your screen will be saved, you can then use the paste (CTRL/X) function to paste it into a document. I've used it to put a page shot of a document that won't let you copy/paste into an email.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

I use "ClipMate" or "FastStone Capture" to do selective screen captures.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Celtic How did you take the screen shot of your NEC page from your PC?:blink:





kbsparky said:


> I used PC PAINT for this shot of your post:





hardworkingstiff said:


> I don't know how he did it, but I learned something a few years ago that is pretty neat. If you hit CTRL/PRNT (at the same time) a copy of your screen will be saved, you can then use the paste (CTRL/X) function to paste it into a document. I've used it to put a page shot of a document that won't let you copy/paste into an email.





Speedskater said:


> I use "ClipMate" or "FastStone Capture" to do selective screen captures.




I use "Snipping tool" that came with this PC w/Windows Vista:

*C:\Windows\System32\SnippingTool.exe*

Is the path.

I've tried Paintbrush; print screen; 3rd party software; etc.....Snipping tool [IMHO] was the best ~ and it was already installed :thumbsup:


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

You can put it in the code book but you can't fix stupid. House keeper needed three more feet on the vacuum and found the perfect extension cord


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is in a lighting catalog, and its not legal.
> 
> View attachment 17051


Why???


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is in a lighting catalog, and its not legal.
> 
> View attachment 17051





RIVETER said:


> Why???





Celtic said:


> 2011 NEC
> *404.14(E) Dimmer Switches. *
> General-use dimmer switches shall
> be used only to control permanently installed incandescent
> ...


I guess you didn't read the whole thread?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is in a lighting catalog, and its not legal.
> 
> View attachment 17051


Maybe legal in China?:laughing:


----------

